# A long ride home



## jrhakroll (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello!

I am new to the hedgie world! In about 4 months I will be picking up my hedgehog. Sadly though, it is a bit of a journey. We have family down in the breeders area so we decided we could drive to pick up our little guy. Seeing as it is a 12 hour drive I am just a little worried on how to make the trip as safe and comfortable for him as possible. So, I was wondering if you guys had any tips.

Thank you!

Jazsmin & Aaron


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hard-sided small animal carrier outfitted with a thermometer - one of those digital ones with a probe (put probe on inside and display on outside) so you can monitor hedgie's environmental temp. 

Plenty of fleece... including spare fleece, hedgiewipes, a bag to hold dirty fleece, and a bag to hold poops and used hedgiewipes. 

Wear shorts & a t-shirt... hedgies need it warm and not windy (gotta keep those windows rolled up). So you're likely to get warm - water for you to keep hydrated. Bring supplemental heat for hedgie - one of those pocket heaters enclosed in a sock that's tied off will work well. Bring a few heaters and socks. 

Bring extras like some food, water, and little dishes in case you break down and have to spend the night somewhere.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

make sure the carrier can be buckled down or do what you can to make it stable in case the vehicle comes to a quick stop. Make sure there's plenty of "stuffing" in the cage, so the hedgie is comfortable and won't bounce around if the vehicle hits bumps and stuff. 
I also advise to wear a t'shirt for a day or two before you get the hedgie, and put that in the carrier unwashed. This will help your hedgie get used to your scent and help it to know that your scent means safety. I also recomend doing this for the hedgie cage as well, so it can snuggle in a "you" scented t-shirt to sleep. They are very scent orientated animals and this will help them to get used to you quicker. Just make sure you use shirts that you don't mind getting pooped on :lol: because they will poop on it.


----------

